# GAKIK, Post your thoughts and opinions?



## JordanTheJ (Jan 21, 2006)

plz


----------



## JordanTheJ (Jan 21, 2006)

oops, spelt it wrong, GAKIC .. so if i can some information on this stuff that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Var (Jan 21, 2006)

I hate pretty much anything that says Muscletech on it but I gave it a try anyway (free sample).  Didnt do a thing at all for me.  10.5% strength increase my ass


----------



## redman12 (Jan 21, 2006)

Var said:
			
		

> I hate pretty much anything that says Muscletech on it but I gave it a try anyway (free sample).  Didnt do a thing at all for me.  10.5% strength increase my ass



Iam in total agrremant  
Not as good as they say it is


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2006)

Ack!!! Ick!!!


It sounds like they had some batches of that nickalodeon slime left, the gack, and now they are trying to market it as a muscle building supplement.


----------



## JordanTheJ (Jan 21, 2006)

JordanTheJ said:
			
		

> oops, spelt it wrong, GAKIC .. so if i can some information on this stuff that would be great, thanks.



wow i feel like a moron, i have a spelling error and i spell "SPELLED" spelt lol, thanks for the help


----------



## musclepump (Jan 21, 2006)

I found it to be basically worthless.


----------



## V Player (Jan 22, 2006)

Most people Ive also talked to found it to be worthless. They got their free samples and it did not do anything near the claims from the company. One guy got a whole half bottle free and none of it did anything for him. 


Me personaly I also cant stand anything that says Muscletech on it. Nothing Ive ever tried from them has ever yielded anything remotely close to what they claim and  Ive tried a whole variety of their supplements. The latest was that one muscle building thermogenic that has recently been dropped from the magazine ads. I have here a whole two bottles of Nitro Tech protein and Celltech which were given to me free. Ive used about half of them and I cant even bring myself to continue with them because they are truly a waste of time.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 23, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I found it to be basically worthless.



Did you use a sample or a full bottle/tub?


----------



## JordanTheJ (Jan 23, 2006)

well i bought it, ive taken it like 4 time now before my each of my workouts and it seems to not do anything...  i like no explode


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2006)

JordanTheJ said:
			
		

> well i bought it, ive taken it like 4 time now before my each of my workouts and it seems to not do anything...  i like no explode




Everyone says NO-Explode is great, but I get nothing from it. One friend told me it is because I consume caffeine on a massive scale and that dulls the effects. If that is the case I will just pass on the NO-Explode, because I would never survive without my caffeine.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Did you use a sample or a full bottle/tub?


I had a buddy who recently went through an entire bottle of it and found no benefit whatsoever besides some minor strength increases along with some pumps in the gym.  The strength increases were mostly due to diet and training.  I hate MT with a passion.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Mar 26, 2006)

I did the free sample. Not only you gotta take a handful of ugly horse pills, that are way bigger than nox3 pills. but it dont work. 

waste waste waste!!!!!!


----------

